# Finding Chukar?



## brendo

Hey everyone! I am new to the forum and look forward to contributing! but i thought I would pick some brains, I am stoked for this years Chukar season however with 1 1/2 seasons under my belt I have been pretty unsuccessful I shot one bird last year! I feel like i hunted hard and explored a lot of new ground probably 15 to 20 days out last season. So my question is when you are hunting a new area what do you look for? and what do you stay away from? I know the basics steep, rocky, lots of cheatgrass and have found a couple coveys this way but are there certain area's you like to focus your efforts on? I have a 1 year old britt that would love to actually get on some birds this year! Thanks for any info you are willing to give!


----------



## ddhunter

It's pretty easy,look up at the, find a spot that you say there is no way I'm going up there and then go there


----------



## Fowlmouth

I look for those things you metioned as well as Chukar droppings and a water source. When people mention water or guzzlers that doesn't mean the birds will be sitting right next to them. Chukars are a ton of fun to hunt, they will test you and your dogs ability every trip. I can't count the times that I have hiked to the top of a steep, nasty mountain and found nothing, only to return to the very bottom and bump a covey of birds. They are devils!


----------



## JWM

I usually look for areas with the characteristics you describe but before hiking up I'll sit and listen. A lot of times if they are anywhere near you'll hear them. They're calls carry pretty long distance.


----------



## utahgolf

Check the guzzler map just to know where Chukar country is. I never find them near the guzzlers but it's more of a general area thing for scouting New places. I usually wait until it snows, easy to see sign and catch them on south facing areas. But it can take a couple years to figure out even a small area on what exactly the birds like to do and where they wanna be. Keep at it, I had Chukar fever a few years ago but beating myself up on death marches in the duck marsh is much more relaxing than chukar hunting.


----------



## brendo

Thanks everyone! sounds like i just need to put some more miles on the boots! I do know the location of quite a few guzzler's and was planning on starting this season on the steepest nastiest hills in the general area of them. Yeah i have chukar fever pretty bad I am even considering skipping out on a day of my muzzy deer hunt for opening day of the devil birds!!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Early season birds are fun, but I hate snakes so I will let it get cold before I head out. Good luck!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Do you have a dog? You're behind the eight-ball if you don't.


----------



## Airborne

He says in the first post he has a britt--not technically a dog, definitely behind the eight-ball, better take up couch sittin instead. Only weenies hunt around guzzlers.


----------



## brendo

Tex I do have a dog but im still behind the eight ball she is my first bird dog and we are both learning a lot!! I knew the Britt comments were going to come at some point bring em on! when I said general area of the guzzlers I meant general area the places I have been looking to start are about a mile away! I have never hunted around them before but this year Im going 100% weenie!


----------



## Damiani

Askin for help in a public forum is weak in my opinion. Most these fellers have put in a lot hard work to find the bird's they have in the past. So much so that you'll find comment's on other boards about how tight lipped the Utah hunters are about places or basically clues on how to find bird's. Rightfully so. Sure you'll have a few hero's who think they have a clue, ill-advised at it may be. Earn it & you'll understand


----------



## twinkielk15

We all start somewhere and most of us are more than happy to help any way we can. And don't take crap about the Britt, either. Good luck on the chucks! I'm hoping for my first this year so I can't offer much help.


----------



## brendo

I do appreciate all the help guys! I am just getting excited to go and want to talk about it! I was not trying to impose or ask for locations just seeing if there was anything i had not thought about as far as chukar habitat goes. I do understand how hard it is like i said i spent a lot of time and money myself last year and I would have a real hard time giving out specific locations where I did find covey's I was just looking for a better understanding of there habitat to maybe understand them a little better. Only 18 more days so stoked!!


----------



## Fowlmouth

You should do fine with your Brittany. Hell I used my Springer Spaniel Chukar hunting for years, and I guarantee that dog found more Chukars then a lot of dogs out there. Just get out there and hike your butt off and you will learn as you go.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy

PM Sent and good luck. 

My uncle always ran Brits and they are great dogs. Never as goofy as our GSP growing up or my GWP. 

Pointing dogs rule!!


----------



## Bret

Nothing wrong with a Britt at all. I used to have one, and have had the privilege of watching many others do very well.


----------



## vdogs

Brendo, everyone has received help at one time or another. If they say they did it on their own..they are lying. Nothing wrong with asking the questions you asked. As far as Brits go, I've seen some nice ones! Just take the pup hunting often and you'll both learn as you go. You have a good idea of what to look for regarding chuks.

Best of luck to you this season!


----------



## Damiani

> If they say they did it on their own..they are lying.


Ironic coming from you. ;-)


----------



## vdogs

Damiani said:


> Ironic coming from you. ;-)


How are you, Tom?


----------



## Damiani

Good Rick, thanks for asking


----------



## paddler

Britts can be great dogs, mine sure was. I take exception to the statement that nobody does it on their own. I started hunting grouse and chukar on my own in 1983. Al Gore didn't invent the Internet until much later. I just bought a backyard Brittany, took her up into the hills and followed her around. Pretty simple, really.


----------



## vdogs

paddler213 said:


> I take exception to the statement that nobody does it on their own. I started hunting grouse and chukar on my own in 1983.


No offense intended. I've worn out as much boot leather over the years as anyone. Most of it by myself, even when I was young. But, honestly, *help* came in many forms..some by others mentoring, some in casual discussions, some in the written words of others, and yes, some by my asking questions. I stand by "no one does it on their own".


----------



## brendo

Thanks everyone for the help! I have got some good advice that should make this season a memorable one. I will make sure to post up some reports on my hunts and hopefully next season i will be the one giving advice!


----------



## Dukes_Daddy

vdogs said:


> No offense intended. I've worn out as much boot leather over the years as anyone. Most of it by myself, even when I was young. But, honestly, *help* came in many forms..some by others mentoring, some in casual discussions, some in the written words of others, and yes, some by my asking questions. I stand by "no one does it on their own".


Class act. We should all pay it forward. God knows I have been blessed by many during my life. Helping new hunters find success keeps them active and anyone with desire to chase chukars is a TRUE sportsman.


----------



## fyfcalls

I think its safe to say that if someone along the line didn't show each and everyone of us how/what/when to hunt/fish, I don't think any of us would be cruising this forum! Good luck to you kid and don't listen to the jackass who said otherwise!


----------



## RoosterKiller

Mentoring is a good way to keep the American Hunting culture alive. I believe these forums are an ideal way to share information to help one another.I also believe that is why forums were started. For the free flow of information.
Good Luck to all this year.


----------



## BPturkeys

Water, water, water! Chukars drink EVERY day. Usually they won't travel more than 1/2 mile from it. Chukars move away from human noise and almost always UP hill. Keep quiet and listen when you think you're in Chukar country.


----------



## Birdbow

Britts are good dogs I got a ton of birds with mine back in high school. Don't listen to what airborne says, he's just starting out with his first dog which is still a pup. The foothills around Provo and Orem are full of birds that will give you some closer hunting for your young dog.


----------



## Airborne

You should listen to Birdbow, who hasn't killed a chukar since the 1990s. He has a well worn couch for sitting and he would be more than happy to take you on an internet chukar hunt in those easy walkin foothills, the same foothills that broke my ankle last year 

This is my 3rd season chukar hunting, second with a dog, hunted half a season last year, killed 42 wild public land chukar, baring any injuries I will kill over 75 this season, guess that makes me a rookie. 

If you caring helpers of newbees would go ahead and hotspot I would love it! Please post up some coordinates of good easy to reach chukar populations, I promise I will hunt the crap out of that area until all birds are scattered or killed, will even post up some pics for ya! Funny how all of the guys giving atta boys are not giving away areas to hunt--could it be that they are internet commandos like my good friend Birdbow--perhaps ;-)

I love ya Mike but don't throw stones when living in glass internet houses. I hope your are getting settled in down south.


----------



## Critter

If you want to find chuckars you need to go down that road and then turn left. Go a ways up that road and then take the road that goes to the right. follow that one for a little ways and you will see a sign, turn left at the sign an go a long ways and once you come to the big tree get out and start hiking. -O,-


----------



## Birdbow

Settle down there Airborne, just teasing you. Just cause I haven't been out with you and the elite chukar hunters doesn't mean I don't go.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy

Airborne said:


> You should listen to Birdbow, who hasn't killed a chukar since the 1990s. He has a well worn couch for sitting and he would be more than happy to take you on an internet chukar hunt in those easy walkin foothills, the same foothills that broke my ankle last year
> 
> This is my 3rd season chukar hunting, second with a dog, hunted half a season last year, killed 42 wild public land chukar, baring any injuries I will kill over 75 this season, guess that makes me a rookie.
> 
> If you caring helpers of newbees would go ahead and hotspot I would love it! Please post up some coordinates of good easy to reach chukar populations, I promise I will hunt the crap out of that area until all birds are scattered or killed, will even post up some pics for ya! Funny how all of the guys giving atta boys are not giving away areas to hunt--could it be that they are internet commandos like my good friend Birdbow--perhaps ;-)
> 
> I love ya Mike but don't throw stones when living in glass internet houses. I hope your are getting settled in down south.


Wow 42 birds. Love to see pics from last year especially if you have landmarks in the background.


----------



## Airborne

I have a picture of every bird I kill, no telling landmarks in the background (for a reason)--It probably wouldn't matter, most aren't crazy enough to cover the miles it takes, there are no easy secret spots and I usually don't hunt the same area more than twice. The funny thing is I don't hold a candle to a few other hunters in the state, those guys kill over 100 easy, and you never hear about them--for a reason. 

I don't post pictures on the net, if you doubt my claim Dukes Daddy shoot me a PM with your email address. A couple of privacy stipulations and I will send you the pics--I don't lie or BS.


----------

